# Iron Maiden 2012



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

7/8/12 Quebec City
7/11/12 Montreal
7/13/12 Toronto
7/24/12 Winnipeg
7/26/12 Calgary
7/27/12 Edmonton
7/29/12 Vancouver


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Also Sarnia Bayfest on July 14th.

Believe Alice Cooper is opening the pre-Winnipeg gigs. Coheed And Cambria after July 21


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

View attachment 666


Classic, in a timeless sorta way...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Wasn't going to hit this unless I stumbled over some great seats - figured 3rd row of section 201 would be good enough. Threw back some 100-level "G.A." tickets - long night to stand, and there was no missing the "No Alcohol Permitted in this section".

Not that you have to drink to have a good time - but hey, if I'm gonna relive my mispent youth for an evening...

Guess I shouldn't expect ice-cold 50 in stubbies at a place called Molson though.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH YEAH....going to see them in Montreal..i AIN'T MISSING IT this time..


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Got my Tix for Vancouver show \m/
First time seeing Maiden live. Normally I just turn up the Rock in Rio DVD and sit real close to the tv


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Solaceguitars said:


> Got my Tix for Vancouver show \m/
> First time seeing Maiden live. Normally I just turn up the Rock in Rio DVD and sit real close to the tv



U wont be disapointed..they give an incredibl show...saw them from 81 to 95 live..then had problem going to shows..but now it's back on..


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Weather permitting, I think a buddy and I are spending the afternoon on a tall ship before hitting the show.

Gettin' giddy for Friday the 13th.

View attachment 1236
View attachment 1237


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will be attending myself, for a review. We might hook up


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nice. Haven't been able to find the recharger for my camera so I won't be bringing that. I'll bounce you a pm with my cell. I'm in 201, row C.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Major fuck up here in TO. Doors supposedly opened at 6 pm. There are literally hundreds and hundreds of people still lined up outside. Cooper is almost done and Maiden is due to hit the stage in less than an hour. Never seen it like this in my lifetime


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Actually hundreds is well off. More like thousands


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Any explanation? Went to Rush at the MA in 2010 and entry was slow...got to seats halfway through first song. ALice and IM are here at Bayfest tonight.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

That was my first run-in with "paperless tickets" at the MA. My buddy and I wound up getting in after about a 20 minute wait at one of the smaller gates - but clearly saw the main entrance line extended back over Lakeshore Blvd. Both lots on the Amph. side of Lakeshore were full and closed before 6:30 so traffic was also a nightmare for the last Km or two.

Everybody that went in the gate I did got a thorough pat down/pocket search. Then add in that most all of the 100 & 200 level seats were ticketless - and not every ticket taker at the area I was in could deal with those - only one of the four people could scan your credit card so it's not hard to believe thousands spent "forever" in line getting in.

My TM notice said doors open at 6:30 - the Live Nation notice sent a day or two later said doors at 6. We got in line around 7:15 and were in our seats for the second tune in Alice's set.

Great concert in a sweltering, how-have-I-not-dehydrated sorta way. I'll see if my buddy has any pix that turned out. Glad we got inside to see Alice.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

leftysg said:


> Any explanation? Went to Rush at the MA in 2010 and entry was slow...got to seats halfway through first song. ALice and IM are here at Bayfest tonight.


I have been to MA at least 20 times for concerts, sold out shows many times. Never seen it like that, ever. No explanation


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> That was my first run-in with "paperless tickets" at the MA. My buddy and I wound up getting in after about a 20 minute wait at one of the smaller gates - but clearly saw the main entrance line extended back over Lakeshore Blvd. Both lots on the Amph. side of Lakeshore were full and closed before 6:30 so traffic was also a nightmare for the last Km or two.
> 
> Everybody that went in the gate I did got a thorough pat down/pocket search. Then add in that most all of the 100 & 200 level seats were ticketless - and not every ticket taker at the area I was in could deal with those - only one of the four people could scan your credit card so it's not hard to believe thousands spent "forever" in line getting in.
> 
> ...


I forgot to write down your number before I left, hence the no phone call


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

No problem, GC - we'll try again at another show somewhere down the road.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

six, six, six...

View attachment 1246


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was about where this picture was taken but dead center


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> leftysg said:
> 
> 
> > Any explanation? Went to Rush at the MA in 2010 and entry was slow...got to seats halfway through first song. ALice and IM are here at Bayfest tonight.
> ...


Had lawns for Thornley & Kid Rock a few yrs ago & missed Thornley as they frisked everyone, opened every bag, every single pack of cigarettes....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Roryfan said:


> Had lawns for Thornley & Kid Rock a few yrs ago & missed Thornley as they frisked everyone, opened every bag, every single pack of cigarettes....


They need to do whatever they have to but get people into the venue for what they paid for, which is the whole show


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey, these gals would have been cool to see as well.

[video=youtube;_YBNntrj1qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YBNntrj1qM[/video]


----------

